# Helft den Anglern von Stralsund!



## Thomas9904 (22. Januar 2009)

Immer wieder wird von Politikern und Verwaltungen den Anglern das Leben schwer gemacht - oft unnötig, oft auch sinnlos...
Gunnar Schade hat mich auf das Geschehen in Stralsund aufmerksam gemacht (siehe auch den folgenden Thread: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=145915 )

Da Gunnar nicht einfach tatenlos zusehen wollte, hat er die Initiative ergriffen und sich mit den zuständigen Behörden in Verbindung gesetzt. 

*Die entsprechende Petition (siehe unten) kann jeder Angler mit unterstützen!!​*
Hier aber zuerst einmal die Sache um die es geht:




Und hier die Petition, die ihr unterstützen könnt:




> Landesamt für Landwirtschaft, Lebensmittelsicherheit und Fischerei M.-V.
> Abt. Fischerei und Fischwirtschaft
> Postfach 102064
> 18003 Rostock
> ...


----------



## Sailfisch (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kämpft mit: Angler gegen Politik!!*

Ich würde den Initiatoren der Petition dringend empfehlen die geplant Allgemeinverfügung als unverhältnismäßig anzugreifen. Das generelle Angelverbot verstößt m.E. gegen den Grundsatz der Verhältnismäßigkeit, ggf. wären minderschwere Varianten als Alternative vorzuschlagen.


----------



## Ossipeter (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kämpft mit: Angler gegen Politik!!*

@Thomas
bitte ändere deine Überschrift! Dies ist ein besonderer Fall, der auch so angeprochen werden sollte. Deine Titel ist zu allgemein und wir Angler brauchen die Politiker immer wieder!


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kämpft mit: Angler gegen Politik!!*

Vorschlag?


----------



## Ossipeter (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kämpft mit: Angler gegen Politik!!*

Helft den Anglern von Stralsund!|rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Helft den Anglern von Stralsund!*

Done...


----------



## Patrick S. (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Helft den Anglern von Stralsund!*

Gibt es für die Unterschriftenliste eine Fax Nummer für LALLF ? Wäre schön, denn dann kann ich die Liste noch schnell senden. Danke. Wenns hier nicht rein gehört, gerne auch per PN, bin noch bis 14 Uhr hier online.


----------



## Esox79 (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Helft den Anglern von Stralsund!*

Moin 
die Fax.Nr Für das Lallf lautet:0381/4035730


----------



## Patrick S. (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Helft den Anglern von Stralsund!*

Recht herzlichen Dank, dann werde ich noch ein paar Unterschriften sammeln und das Fax dann senden.


----------



## aallui (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Helft den Anglern von Stralsund!*

und wie kann nun diese Petition unterstützten bzw. wo muß ich unterschreiben ???
geht das auf digitalem Weg hier im Board ???


----------



## LUCCIO77 (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Helft den Anglern von Stralsund!*

@aallui

Digital leider nicht, wir habens hier leichter müssen nur in nen Angelshop gehen! Aber www.Blinker.de da gibts nen Link unter Unterschriften gegen Hafensperrung! Da bekommst Liste zum Drucken!


----------



## Patrick S. (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Helft den Anglern von Stralsund!*

Also meine Liste ist jetzt voll und fertig und wird auf direktem Wege per Fax an die zuständige Behörde verschickt.

Ich finde es wichtig das wir eine Einheit sind und bleiben. Und dafür werde ich gerne meine Unterschrift geben und welche sammeln obwohl ich noch nie in Stralsund geangelt habe. Aber Angler bitten um Hilfe und ich denke wir sollten alle helfen.


----------



## LUCCIO77 (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Helft den Anglern von Stralsund!*

@ Schund HSD
Tolle Sache, dass du dafür bist das Angler zusammenhalten sollten. Stralsund und die ganze Ostküste sind Traumhaft! Solltest du besuchen! Vieleicht kannst du dann sogar da noch angeln!


----------



## aallui (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Helft den Anglern von Stralsund!*

@LUCCIO77


Danke
werd ich so machen


----------



## Der_rheinangler (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Helft den Anglern von Stralsund!*

Hi,

ich komme nicht von dort und kenne mich so nciht mit den örtlichengegebenheiten bzw mit dem Wahrheitsgehalt der Petitionen aus.

Generell finde ich persönlich solche "Schonbezirke" wo nicht gefischt werden darf aber sinnvoll.
So gibt es immer einen garantierten nachschub an Jungfischen und Bezirke wo fische ungestört ruhen und laichen können.

Gruß


----------



## Esox79 (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Helft den Anglern von Stralsund!*

Die Fische im Stralsunder Hafen befinden sich nicht in einem Schonbezirk sondern in einem angeblichen Winterlager.Die Hechte, Barsche und Zander vor Ort laichen dort nicht und ruhen nur wenn sie nicht fressen.Die angeblichen Winterlager wurden schon immer beangelt.Das einzige was sich geändert hat,dass einige wenige Pilkangler immer noch den Hafen aufsuchen und den Ruf der vernünftigen Angler zerstören.


----------



## HGW-WILLI (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Helft den Anglern von Stralsund!*

Hallo Angelfreunde,auch ich bin der Meinung,dass unsere Rechte zu tiefst beschnitten werden.Sicher gibt es immer wieder Angler,wenn man sie als solche bezeichnen darf,die gegen bestehende Gesetze verstoßen.Aber was hier von Seite des LALLF geschehen soll ist der größte Blödsinn.Wenn auf einer Autobahn die mit 100 Km/h ausgeschildert ist,1%
der Kraftfahrer zu schnell fährt,wird sie nicht gleich dicht gemacht.In meinen Augen ist es einfach nur Unfähigkeit bestehende Gesetze zu kontrollieren und Verstöße härter
zu bestrafen.Aber so ist es für die Verantwortlichen am leichtesten und auch die Fischereaufsicht kann pünktlich Feierabend machen.Wie kann es möglich sein Berufsfischern die Möglichkeit zu geben in einem Winterschutzlager von 24-12 Uhr mit Netzen zu fischen und wir Angler dürfen von 12-24 Uhr einen maximal 9mm Angelhaken benutzen. WAHNSINN
Also bitte,unterstützt unsere Sache und allen die es schon gemacht haben sage ich DANKE


----------



## rudli (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Helft den Anglern von Stralsund!*

Angelverbot wir müssen dagegen was tun, sowas kann ja gar nicht sein bla bla bla
Aber das Warum sieht oder wollen die wenigsten sehen. Es wurde das Angeln verboten, weil *ANGLER *sich dort in MASSEN versammelt haben und die Fische GERISSEN ja GERISSEN haben. Die Aufsicht konnte nicht mehr Herr werden und dann kam dieses VERBOT. So jetzt meine Frage: WER IST DENN HIER SCHULDIG??? Die Menschen die die Fische vor den REISSERN schützen oder die die Fische als Mittel für Selbstfindung missbrauchen. Ach und nochwas, der Barschzocker mit festem Haken ist deshalb an der ganzen Küste MC-Pomms verboten. Meinen Dank an diese sogenannten "ANGLER".
So Frust Ende.
Vielleicht macht Ihr Euch selber ein Bild und sucht mal über Google: angelverbot Stralsunder hafen


----------



## Patrick S. (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Helft den Anglern von Stralsund!*

Ja gut, aber deswegen kann man doch nicht alle über einen Kamm scheren, oder? Ich persönlich kenne die Hintergründe und das Gewässer vor Ort nicht.
Aber würden da nicht Kontrollen und härtere Strafen mehr ziehen als gleich alle Angler zu bestrafen?

Nur um es klar zu stellen, ich stelle mich auf keine Seite...jede Seite wird schon Gründe haben...aber nicht nur in unserer Anglerwelt wird man kollegtiv bestraft wenn was falsch läuft. Das finde ich nicht richtig.


----------



## rudli (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Helft den Anglern von Stralsund!*

Nein kann man nicht alle über einen Kamm scheren, allerdings wie willst Du es anders machen bei den HUNDERTAUSENDEN freiwilligen ehrenamtlichen Fischereiaufsehern. Und genau da ist der Knackpunkt, es gibt 1. zu wenige und 2. Prügel beziehen von besoffenen IDIOTEN am Wasser ist auch nicht schön :v, zumal Du keine Möglichkeiten des Festhaltens bzw. Festnehmens hast. Ergo Angelverbot ist die schnellste und effektivste Methode. Da können sich alle bei den Reissern bedanken #q
Und ganz ehrlich, es gibt an der Küste und Bodden genug Angelpotenziel.

Grüsse


----------



## Ollek (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Helft den Anglern von Stralsund!*

zunächst mal meine Unterstützung den Anglern von Stralsund, da auch ich finde gute und erhliche Angler sollten nicht das ausbaden müssen was ein paar Anderere verbockt haben.

insofern geht meine Unterstützung an gunnar raus.


----------



## Werner1 (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Helft den Anglern von Stralsund!*

Hallo,

ich kann zu den Gegebenheiten leider ncihts sagen, da ich die Hintergründe nicht kenne und mir dementsprechend keine Meinung bilden kann. Allerdings finde ich diese Aufreisserische Überschrift

Kämpft mit: Angler gegen Politik

nicht gut.

Es hilft nicht weiter mit solch hetzerischen Überschriften zu arbeiten. Es wird bei den zuständigen Personen eher eine Blockadehaltung auslösen.

Eine Petition wiederum finde ich eine gute Möglichkeit den Willen der Angler auszudrücken.

Abgesehen davon kann so eine Überschrift doch eine sehr emotionale Diskussion hervorrufen, und das ist ja nun wirklich nicht gewollt hier im Board.

Gruß
Werner


----------



## rudli (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Helft den Anglern von Stralsund!*

Offtopic Nun gebt dem armen gestressten Thomas die Möglichkeit das anders zu machen. Ich will seinen Job nicht haben. Gerade im Raubfischthröt ne keinen Bock drauf. 

@Thomas Änder doch den Thrötnamen auf was anderes, ist wirklich daneben, meine Meinung

So nun wieder ON Topic bitte


----------



## fimo (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Helft den Anglern von Stralsund!*

.... vielleicht sollte man eine neue Petition erschaffen, in der _"9.Zurücksetzen von maßigen Fischen legalisieren!"_ N I C H T vorkommt. Die jetzige Version würde ich so nicht unterzeichnen!

Ahoi, fimo


----------



## Ollek (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Helft den Anglern von Stralsund!*



rudli schrieb:


> Offtopic Nun gebt dem armen gestressten Thomas die Möglichkeit das anders zu machen. Ich will seinen Job nicht haben. Gerade im Raubfischthröt ne keinen Bock drauf.



#6Na aber Siescher Siescher....Thomas macht ja auch nen guten Job.

Aber die Politik als solches hat hier sicher niemanden was verboten im gegenzug zu einem etwas zu "gewissenhaften Beamten".

Und wie gesagt wegen ein paar Halodries gleich ein ganzes Gewässer zu sperren was eigentlich recht überschaubar und relativ einfach zu kontrollieren ist halte ich ebenfalls für unangemessen.


----------



## olsen (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Helft den Anglern von Stralsund!*

Hallo an alle,

ich bin als aktiver Angler und Stralsunder selbst vom gesamten Vorgang betroffen.
Erst einmal ein Dankeschön an all jene die nicht aus Stralsund und Umgebung kommen und trotzdem die Sache mit Herzblut unterstützen.
Ich habe der Behörde selbst geschrieben und finde den angehenden Verwaltungsakt  höchst bedenklich.
Es ist meiner Ansicht nach, dem LALLF nicht annähernd gelungen, glaubhaft darzustellen
- was Sie eigentlich vor wem schützen wollen und zwar konkret
- worin die eigentliche Ursache für ihr Handeln liegt.
Es wird pauschal etwas formuliert und zum Anlass genommen die Angler zu vertreiben.
Rechtlich hat die LALLF durchaus eine Handhabe, aber jener gezogene § 13 der Küstenfischereiverordnung defieniert:
" 
*Winterlager*

Zum Schutz der Fische im Winterlager kann die obere Fischereibehörde durch Allgemeinverfügung zeitlich und räumlich begrenzt die Ausübung der Fischerei verbieten oder die Beschaffenheit von Fanggeräten vorschreiben."

Das Wörtchen kann lässt damit Ermessensspielraum und der muss nach Prüfung aller erdenklichen Massnahmen zur Durchsetzung der LLALF sich in einem angemessen Rahmen befinden.
Ich könnte mir gut vorstellen, dass dies ein Richter eines Gerichts genau so sehen könnte.
Wo kommen wir hin, wenn sich eine Behörde daran stört, dass sich mehrere Angler in einem Hafen befinden und ihrem Hobby nachgehen.
Wenn unterstellt wird, dass damit die Fischbestände zu stark dezimiert werden, dann müssen die Fangquoten angepasst werden und von mir aus auch das Mindestmass.
Ich habe hier von vielen auch etwas zum Fehlverhalten gelesen.
Das Reissen von Fischen habe ich zumindest dort wo ich angele, nicht mehr beobachten können.
Ich verstehe das Kontrollverhalten zudem nicht.
Potentielle Kontrolleure wie z.B. auch die Wasserschutzpolizei sitzt nur einen Steinwurf weg vom eigentlichen Ort des Geschehens.
Nach meiner Ansicht hat kein anderer Hafen derart gute "Kontrollvoraussetzungen". Warum werden sie dann nicht genutzt und bei Verstößen auch entsprechend geandet?
Es bleibt für mich der Verdacht das zielgerichtet gegen eine Gruppe, den Anglern, vorgegangen werden soll und das darf nicht ohne Widerstand bleiben.


----------



## takker (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Helft den Zandern von Stralsund!*

Schützt die Fische, aber fangt bei den anderen an... Entzieht Fischern die Lebensgrundlage, aber bitte für unser Hobby wollen wir den maximalen Zugriff.

Ich finde es ist korrekt den Stralsunder Hafen zu sperren am Besten für Alle (Berufsfischer + Angler).
Ein respektvoller Umgang mit Fischen sieht anders aus und die Fische haben auch mal eine Pause verdient.

So ein armer kleiner Zander wird von den Dorschen gejagt, dann von Hechten, Kormoranen, Netzen der Fischer und wenn er ein ganz kleveres Kerlchen ist, dann kommt er in Stralsund zum Winterlager an... wo er dann im Dezember in den Bauch gerissen wird und auf dem Betonboden der Kaimauer elend verreckt... ohne einen Sinn, sondern nur weill ein "Angler" so evtl. auch 2 maßige zwischen den 30 Untermaßigen am abend erwischt... 
Bitte etwas mehr Respekt vor der Kreatur!


----------



## alex82 (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Helft den Zandern von Stralsund!*



takker schrieb:


> Schützt die Fische, aber fangt bei den anderen an... Entzieht Fischern die Lebensgrundlage, aber bitte für unser Hobby wollen wir den maximalen Zugriff.
> 
> Ich finde es ist korrekt den Stralsunder Hafen zu sperren am Besten für Alle (Berufsfischer + Angler).
> Ein respektvoller Umgang mit Fischen sieht anders aus und die Fische haben auch mal eine Pause verdient.
> ...



Meine Meinung:m


----------



## pohlk (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Helft den Anglern von Stralsund!*

Und hätten alle (die gegen dieses Verbot sind) sich das so wie ich jahrelang anschauen müssen, wie diese Leute Massen an jungen Weißfischen, Barschen und Zandern erst reißen und sie dann (ohne sie fischgerecht zu töten) im Kofferraum ihres Wagens verrecken lassen, anschauen müssen, dann würdet IHR es sicher auch so sehen.

Jahrelang hat man sich diesen Scheiß anschauen müssen, ohne das die Fischereiaufsicht, Hafenmeister, Polizei etc... irgendwas gemacht hat um diesen unmenschlichen Umgang mit den Fischen zu unterbinden! :v

Sicher leiden auch andere Angler darunter,ich auch, aber wie schon richtig geschrieben wurde: Stralsund und Rügen bieten mehr als genug Möglichkeiten dem Angelsport nachzugehen.

Und der Mensch lernt anscheinend nur aus seinen Fehlern, ansonsten würde z.B. auch nicht die Ziegelgrabenbrücke gesperrt worden sein, weil die Angler Ihren Müll dort kiloweise liegen lassen haben. 

Und auch damit habe ich mich abgefunden, dass eine meiner liebsten Stellen in Stralsund nicht mehr beangelbar ist!

Deswegen finde ich dieses Verbot völlig in Ordnung.

Der "gemeine stralsunder Hafenangler" hat es nicht besser verdient.

Klingt hart, aber ist meine Meinung und dazu stehe ich 100 %ig.

Wenn man beim sachgerechten Töten eines Fisches Sprüche hört wie: "lass den stinkenden Schiet doch", da vergeht mir die Lust am angeln.

*Meinetwegen sollen Sie den ganzen Hafen sperren, **GANZJÄHRIG!!!*


----------



## holle (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Helft den Anglern von Stralsund!*

so wie ich das selbst erlebt und auch immer wieder gehört habe ist dort angler an angler jedes jahr aufs neue jungzander- und jungbarsch-massenabschlachtung angesagt. viele einheimische angler und viele angler von ausserhalb. 

von daher würde ich mal behaupten ihr habt mit eurer pedition schlechte karten. 

null unterstützung.


----------



## HGW-WILLI (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Helft den Anglern von Stralsund!*

Also etwas muss ich hier noch mal los werden.Die Meinungen zu diesem Thema gehen weit auseinander.Dazu dient nun mal ein Forum,um über solche Dinge zu diskutieren.Wär auch schlimm,wenn wir alle die selbe Meinung hätten.Ich kann jeden Anger verstehen,der die Reißerei in Stralsund kennt.Aber bitte,das war bis 2006.Seid dem hat sich meiner Meinung nach vieles geändert.Gerade durch das Drop-Shot-Angeln.Und die meisten Angler haben den Ernst der Lage in den vergangenen Jahren erkannt.Sicher werden noch immer kleine Zander und Barsche gefangen.In Eueren Gewässern nicht?? Und da wir zur Benutzung von Haken mit einer Schenkelweite von 9mm gezwungen wurden fallen die Gummi-Köder dem entsprechend klein aus.Das ist ein Problem,dass der LALLF geschaffen hat.Also immer schön sachlich bleiben und vorher genau informieren.Übrigens ist bei uns das Releasen von maßigen Fischen nicht erlaubt und wird bestraft.


----------



## kgbbg (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Helft den Anglern von Stralsund!*

Jeder kann sich doch nur soviel herausnehmen, wie ihm die Obrigkeit gestattet.....da wird wohl auch der Tourismus in Meck-Pomm drunter leiden.
Aaaaaber: Kontrolle kostet Geld! Deutschland hat aber keines, sogar Polizisten werden eingespart. Das generelle Verbot regelt so was doch auch.....
Hauptsache, die jährliche Diätenerhöhung ist nicht gefährdet!

An alle anständigen Sportangler: Das ist der Preis für´s jahrelange Wegsehen!!!
Schuld ist der Mensch in seiner unendlichen Maßlosigkeit alleine!


----------



## HGW-WILLI (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Helft den Anglern von Stralsund!*

Ja snoekbars,an den letztendlichen Strafen liegt es meistens.Sie sind zu milde und wenn doch mal etwas bis zum Staatsanwalt geht,wird das Verfahren wegen fehlendem öffentlichen Interesse eingestellt.Natürlich trägt auch jeder Angler die Mitschuld,der Fehlverhalten tolleriert.Aber glaube mir,das hat sich in den letzten Jahren echt geändert.Es ist eine recht komplizierte Situation hier.Das ganze Geschehen und die Lage zu beschreiben würde Seiten füllen.Einer schiebt die Schuld auf den Anderen.Die Fischer auf die Angler und umgekehrt und alle auf den LALLF,und die wieder auf die Angler und Fischer.Es muss endlich ein Wandel in den Köpfen aller Beteiligten erfolgen.Leider ist dieses Umdenken spät und nicht bei jedem Angler geschehen.Bis heute.Gerade ältere "Angler" wollen sich ihre Angelmethoden nicht vorschreiben lassen.Ob Du es glaubst oder nicht.Ihnen ist es egal was in den nächsten Jahren mit den Fischbeständen passiert,da sie nicht wissen wie lange sie noch angeln gehen können.Und genau so sieht es bei vielen Berufs-und Altersfischern aus.Also wird gefangen was das Gewässer her gibt.Nur um schnell noch Kohle zu machen.Ungeachtet aller Vorschriften.Es gab dazu sogar Dokumentationen im ZDF,wo befragte Fischer öffentlich diese Meinung vertreten haben.Sie haben aber kein Fischereiverbot erhalten.Ne kleine Geldstrafe und das war's. Petri Heil


----------



## HGW-WILLI (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Helft den Anglern von Stralsund!*

RICHTIG !! Womit wir doch wieder bei der Politik sind,die hier einige heraus halten möchten.


----------



## Esox79 (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Helft den Anglern von Stralsund!*

Wenn ich schon immer lese das irgend jemand irgend etwas gehört hat krieg
ich das kotzen. Es ist richtig das das Reißen von Fischen einst Mode war in
HST! Das war zum Kotzen! Die Angler haben gelernt sich zu benehmen und ich
glaube das in HST der Anteil an vernünftigen Anglern bei 99 Prozent
liegt.Einer von den hundert Anglern hat durchgedreht als ich das letzte mal
vor Ort war und hat einen Zander gegafft bevor er wußte das er Maß hat.
Dieser wurde auch sofort von einem Ehrenamtlichen Kontrolliert. Das habe ich
nicht gehört sondern miterlebt. Sehr gepflegtes Angeln nur leider zu viele
Angler!

Aber zur Sache hier verstehn viele Angler nicht, das es um ein neues Verbot
geht, was mal wieder die Angler trifft und ich bin mir sicher, dass diese
Verbotsserie nicht abbrechen wird und hoffe, das es speziell die Angler
trifft "die von gehörten Aussagen auf Tatsachen schließen nur um dagegen zu
sein."
Das dort zu viel Fisch entnommen wird bei einer ordentlichen angelei ist das
Problem, welches zu Neuregelungen führt. Der Stralsunder Hafen war schon
immer und ist es auch heute noch ein Toprevier in dem ein Angler der auch
Angeln kann tatsächlich an einigen Abenden in der Lage ist 3Zander zu
fangen. Dies versuchen viele, auch ich gelegentlich! Ich bin dort auch ein
Tourist und scheue mich nicht vor einer Stunde Autofahrt. Das Angler die
dort nicht zu Hause sind schnell neidisch werden auf diesen Fischreichtum
ist doch klar und führt schnell zu unsachlichen Argumenten. Die Petition
bietet auf jedenfall Vorschläge die nicht von der Hand zu weisen sind: Da
sie ohne Ausschluß der Angler viele Vorschläge beinhaltet den Fischbestand
zu schonen. Damit sollten alle darüber nachdenken ob es Sinnvoll ist gegen
etwas zu sein. Vor allem die Touristen mit Geld profitieren von einer
Sperrung denn ab jetzt gilt mehr Fisch für Leute mit Boot. Weiterhin denke
ich jetzt schon an die Peene die als nächstes von Anglern die keine so
schönen Angelreviere haben wie die in Vorpommern aufgesucht wird. Schaut mal
jetzt schon nach Jarmen und Anklam! Es ist krass was dort abgeht im
vergleich zu vor zwei Jahren.
Ich hoffe ihr versteht das ordentliche Angler zusammenhalten sollten, denn
nur so können wir uns Schützen gegen: Fehlentscheidungen des LALLF und der
Regierung!


Noch was: Für den Touristen tun wir alles in MV aber warum nicht auch mal
was für den Angler aus HST!

@Holle: Denk mal nach! Scheinbar warst du ja irgendwann mal vor 2007 in
Stralsund und hast Sachen gesehen die dich in deinen Gefühlen gegenüber dem
Fisch verletzt haben. Aber hast du was getan??? Hast du an den LALLF
geschrieben? Oder warst du nur ein Elendstourist? Ich sag nur Sensation
Seeking!


----------



## olsen (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Helft den Anglern von Stralsund!*

@Esox79

Ich stimme Dir zu mit einer kleinen Bitte.
Akzeptiere einfach die Kontrameinenungen, die wie ich
auch vermute, unter neideseinfluss stehen dürften.

Du sprichst aber den Kern des Problems richtig an:
Es wird Verboten, ( darin ist Deutschland ohnehin Weltmeister) und es sind die Angler pauschal.

So etwas ist deshalb zu beachten, weil es Schule machen
kann und auch schon hat.
Wolgaster Hafen geschlossen.
Ryk Greifswald geschlossen.....

In jedem vernünftigen Angelbuch kann man lesen, dass Häfen sogenannte Hotspots sind, wenngleich klar ist, dass es durchaus noch andere gibt .
Was nun- alle Häfen sperren?
Eintrittskarten verteilen?

Meine Lösung: 
Einen Mindestmaß 50 cm Zander pro Tag pro Angler.
Wer sich nicht an die Regeln hält, FS weg und eine saftige Geldstrafe die spürbar weh tut.
Wenn das 2 -3 mal passiert ist, geht das bei den Anglern wie ein Lauffeuer rum.
Dann ist Ruhe im Schiff.
Die Kontrollen müssten nicht mal permanent stattfinden.
Es reicht das sie jederzeit und plötzlich möglich sind. 
Es muss nur durchgezogen werden.


----------



## holle (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Helft den Anglern von Stralsund!*

@ esox 79

ganz ruhig und nicht persönlich werden.
handeln müssen hätten die einheimischen bei denen es vor der türe passiert, und als einheimische zähle ich mal auch die mit, die eine stunde anfahrtweg haben.
aber was bringts jetzt noch zu debattieren. das maß ist übergelaufen und man hat gehandelt.
die meinungen sind nunmal verschieden. 

@ olsen

was mich betrifft hast du falsch vermutet. 
weswegen sollte ich auf nen sack voll 40er zander und 25-30er barsche neidisch sein?


----------



## HGW-WILLI (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Helft den Anglern von Stralsund!*

Moin ,moin @ all.Nun streitet Euch mal nicht,denn das bringt uns auch nicht weiter.Es gibt nun mal unterschiedliche Meinungen.Und wenn sich Zwei streiten freut sich der Dritte,in diesem Fall der LALLF.Fakt ist doch,dass es immer mehr Verbote,Vorschriften und Allgemeinverfügungen gibt,die uns Angler betreffen.Als nächstes wird das Angeln auf Hering und Hornfisch im Stralsunder Raum verboten,da auch dort die Angler in Massen auftreten und sich schon Kühltruhen mitbringen.Und das sind keine Einheimischen.Statt zu streiten sollten wir vernünftige Vorschläge machen,um Meck.Pomm. weiterhin als eines der besten Angelreviere zu behalten.Und die Behörden sollten mal an das Gute in den Anglern glauben.Sicher,Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel.Warum fahren viele Angler nach Dänemark und Schweden,und unterstützen damit die Wirtschaft dieser Länder,wo es die selben Fische auch um Rügen zu fangen gibt??Weil diese Länder erkannt haben,das Angler eine grosse Rolle in der Wirtschaft spielen und ebnen ihnen daher den Weg und verbauen ihn nicht.Wenn Ihr Gunnar's Petition aufmersam gelesen habt,wisst Ihr welchen Finanziellen Beitrag wir jährlich leisten.Und Deutschland??Versucht mal ausser in Altefähr eine vernünftige Slipanlage auf Rügen zu finden.Fehlanzeige.Ihr wollt mit Wathose um Rügen herum auf Lachs und Mefo angeln?Geht teilweise nicht,da überall Netze der Fischer bis an die Strände stehen.Und das natürlich an den Hotspots.Da sollten wir endlich mal zusammen halten und nicht streiten.


----------



## Golfstrom (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Helft den Anglern von Stralsund!*

Moin,

ich bin auch der Meinung von HGW-Willy. 

1. die Angler in HST haben ihr Verhalten in den letzten Jahren geändert. Ich bin öfter dort und habe dort seit zwei Jahren keinen mehr reißen sehen und untermaßige Fische werden bis auf ganz ganz wenige Ausnahmen zurückgesetzt. Ein weiteres Verbot ist sicherlich kein gutes Zeichen, da es den Eindruck macht "Wir ändern uns und bekommen trotzdem eins auf den Deckel". Also doch wieder da hin wo man nicht kontrolliert wird und dann wird der Pilker rausgeholt (Nachts in Greifswad oder Jarmen, Anklam ....)

2. Dem sowieso schon schlechtem Image von MV als Angelland schadet ein weiteres Verbot natürlich auch. Auswärtige Meerforellenangler kommen auch in der Regel nur ein mal nach MV, sehen die hunderten Netze am Strand und können es garnicht fassen. Hab mit vielen aus Süddeutschland, NRW, ... am Strand von Rügen gesprochen und keiner wollte nochmal seinen Angelurlaub dort verbringen. 

3. Die Angelverbände in MV scheinen nie mal die Zähne zu zeigen und die Interessen ihrer tausenden Mitglieder durchzusetzen. Kein Wunder das die Politik und Verwaltung denkt mit Anglern kann man alles machen.

Mal schauen was diesmal für ein komischer Kompromis für HST gefunden wird


----------



## rudli (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Helft den Anglern von Stralsund!*



Klaus Garnatz schrieb:


> Jeder kann sich doch nur soviel herausnehmen, wie ihm die Obrigkeit gestattet.....da wird wohl auch der Tourismus in Meck-Pomm drunter leiden.


 
Wenn man so denkt, ist das Verantwortungsbewusstsein in weite Ferne gerückt. Sagt mal, muss alles mit Gesetzen untermauert werden?? Grauenhaft #q



olsen schrieb:


> @Esox79
> 
> die wie ich
> auch vermute, unter neideseinfluss stehen dürften.


 
Richtig, ich bin richtig neidisch auf 40 iger Zander.

PS.: Wenn wir an ner Stelle angeln, wo nur kleine untermassige Fische sich aufhalten, deutlicher gesagt 1 Fisch auf 20 Babys, dann gehn wir woanders hin. So siehts aus. Wir sind nämlich Angler die die Natur schätzen.:vik:


----------



## pohlk (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Helft den Anglern von Stralsund!*

1. die Angler in HST haben ihr Verhalten in den letzten Jahren geändert.  

2. Also doch wieder da hin wo man nicht kontrolliert wird und dann wird der Pilker rausgeholt (Nachts in Greifswad oder Jarmen, Anklam ....)

3. Die Angelverbände in MV scheinen nie mal die Zähne zu zeigen und die Interessen ihrer tausenden Mitglieder durchzusetzen. Kein Wunder das die Politik und Verwaltung denkt mit Anglern kann man alles machen.


zu 1.

Das sich das Verhalten geändert hat, habe ich auch festgestellt und bin auch froh darüber!

zu 2. 

Das sich einige von den tollen Angelkollegen nachts zum "angeln" an den Hafen begeben ist leider nicht von der Hand zu weisen. Das passiert immer noch.

und zu 3.

Mein toller Angelverein schafft es nicht mal, seine eigenen Gewässer sauber zu halten. Da ist die Kiste Bier viel viel wichtiger, anstatt mal das Ufer von Müll zu befreien.

Spricht man dieses Thema direkt und mit offenen Worten an, bekommt man zwar eine Antwort, aber nicht zum selben Thema. DIE WOLLEN EINFACH NICHT! #q


----------



## olsen (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Helft den Anglern von Stralsund!*

@ all 
Gut, beenden wir den "Streit".
Ein letztes Wort zum Fischmaß, mein persönlicher für Zander lautet 50cm, Barschen gebe ich grundsätzlich die Freiheit- ich bin kein Barschfan. 
Unterschiedliche Meinung halte ich trotzdem für Legitim,
das gehört einfach dazu.
Vielleicht gibt es konstruktive Vorschläge die zur 
Lösung des Problems führen können?
Mir ist klar, dass wenn ein Interessenskonflikt vorhanden sind, immer beide Seiten aufeinander zugehen sollten.
Mein kleiner Sohn hat im Kindergarten gerade einen Kurs absolviert der sich IKPL ( ich kann Probleme lösen ) nennt. 
Das sollte auch in diesem Fall möglich sein?


----------



## rudli (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Helft den Anglern von Stralsund!*

Ich glaube nicht daran, daß sich zeitnah was ändert. Verbote sind schnell gesprochen, aber es dauert bis sowas wieder aufgehoben wird. Siehe einfach die Kormoranproblematik. 
Leider leider ist das so. Aber schau mer moal.
Freue mich ja auf Rügen, da bin ich im Februar die MEFOS ärgern#h


----------



## Hannibal78 (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Helft den Anglern von Stralsund!*

da ja mittlerweile zwei Threads zum Thema laufen verlinke ich hier auch nochmal auf nen Artikel in der Ostseezeitung:
http://www.ostsee-zeitung.de/st/loka...39363735.phtml
wird vermutlich nur heute abzurufen sein. alle Artikel, die älter als einen Tag sind sind nur für Abonnenten zugänglich.


----------

